# Super Six SL Crank



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Curious to see if anyone out there knows if every super six sold be it 07/08 model all come with the SL SI crank. I noticed some have the SL in red printed on the crank and others without. I guess some of the super six's out there have been built by owner once frame was purchased but what about the ones in the store. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Not all of them come with the SL crankset. I saw the model with the Ultegra kit and it only had the Hollowgram SI crankset. I've seen others with the Carbon SI as well.

CHL


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I think the ultegra comes with carbon crank. Maybe he swapped them out.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

It is my understanding that all new Hollowgram cranks are the SL versions. Apparently some of the first SL cranks off the line did not have the SL in red on the side of the arms. As far as I know there are no new SI type cranks being built. Starnut would be able to give 100% verification to this.. Maybe he will chime in.

Best regards-
Jim


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

if they are hollowgram.............they are SL. at least right now.........

The super you saw with std hollowgrams..............there was some switchin' goin' on there. Check the shop employees bikes and I bet you'll find the missing SLs :lol:.

Not all come with SLs. As already mentioned, some have the God-awful FSA made carbon SI or a groupset crank. If you buy a super and don't buy the SISL, your wasting your money.

As it stands right now, about the only way to get the crank is to buy it on the bike. Aftermarket is way hard to get. Cannondale has $100,000 in backorder for the cranks as of last Friday.....so.........get in line.

Starnut


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a complete bike with my name on it just waiting for 175mm crank to arrive off another bike to replace 172.5mm on existing bike. Hope the other cranks are SL which I have been told is and my lbs are awesome and have looked after me from day one.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

2 co-workers have some SLs on order. Mid-May...ugh. I just got my SuperSix frame and was hoping to get the SLs.

1) wait is way too long.
2) price is way too high. even at employee cost.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The Inbred:

Which crankset do you plan on installing? I'm assuming that you will install the standard bottom bracket adapater and install a threaded style of bottom bracket. It's too bad the Specialized BB30 crankset looks like crap (imho).

CHL


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

going with the carbon SI cranks that currently reside on my System6. Not doing the adapter because I believe once it is installed on a carbon BB shell, it's in for good. i'm sold on BB30. i kind of dig the Speccy cranks...cheaper than SI.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

From what I heard many bike companies are going BB30 as standard for 09. Specialized cranks look very cheap, I think many people would agree on that. If my lbs can't get me the 175mm cranks then I guess I have to choose another brand to add to the stable.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

the Inbred said:


> going with the carbon SI cranks that currently reside on my System6. Not doing the adapter because I believe once it is installed on a carbon BB shell, it's in for good. i'm sold on BB30. i kind of dig the Speccy cranks...cheaper than SI.


The newer 2 piece Carbon Si cranks are probably better but some have not had good experience with the 3 piece ones. Thank goodness for Cannondale after sales support/service. They are letting me trade up to the Hollowgram Si SL for a slight upcharge because my original left crank arm actually started coming loose - the aluminum part of the arm started to rotate in the carbon.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I just got my SI SL cranks and now waiting for my alloy handlebars, changing the new carbon bars over for classic shape alloy. So I should be riding this weekend if the bars come in or monday afternoon.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Kabooby:

What length are you crankset? How do they look in the flesh? 

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Kabooby said:


> From what I heard many bike companies are going BB30 as standard for 09. Specialized cranks look very cheap, I think many people would agree on that. If my lbs can't get me the 175mm cranks then I guess I have to choose another brand to add to the stable.


With the proper tool you can remove the BB adapter and should be able to install the Si crank, I'm still waiting for my crank to arrive and currently running Campy Record triple.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

175mm, and they are crazy light. But I was wondering but not complaining the SL's that I have are stamped SL in silver not the anodized red SL on some of the Supersix's I've seen. I am sure they are the same and just an aesthetics thing made for some of the supers but if anyone knows something about this please do tell. Other than the stamped SL they look like the SI's.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Placed order on Mar 30 and the Si SL crank 50/34 arrived today but did not get the BB, not sure the the ceramic bearing is on back order or not ? Can't wait to have it swap out with Campy Record triple crank currently on my System Six.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Kabooby said:


> 175mm, and they are crazy light. But I was wondering but not complaining the SL's that I have are stamped SL in silver not the anodized red SL on some of the Supersix's I've seen. I am sure they are the same and just an aesthetics thing made for some of the supers but if anyone knows something about this please do tell. Other than the stamped SL they look like the SI's.



The first runs of the SL's had the "SL" in a red decal or thin paint. I had a set of the silver ones on a Taurine and the red came off within 2 rides. The silver and black SL's now have some sort of silver etched "SL" which is rock solid. I have a set of the black on my Super and they are sweet, not to mention a good deal lighter than the originals.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

does anyone know what rings come on the SL cranks? they don't seem to be the same as the FSA ones on the Carbon Si cranks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I think you could either standard 53/39 or 50/34 on Si alum version, in my case I did ordered the compact version.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

s2ktaxi said:


> does anyone know what rings come on the SL cranks? they don't seem to be the same as the FSA ones on the Carbon Si cranks.


The standard rings are Cannondale CNC'd, the compact rings are FSA.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The SL compact rings 50/34 were black and made by Cannondale not FSA.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

zamboni said:


> The SL compact rings 50/34 were black and made by Cannondale not FSA.


Thanks - that's what I suspected. Thanks for confirming. Now I need to try to source them...


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

zamboni said:


> The SL compact rings 50/34 were black and made by Cannondale not FSA.


My SL compact rings have Cannondale printed on them, but are manufactured by FSA. Cannondale may have finally released their CNC compact versions...is this the case?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

here is a pic of a new bike with an SL compact on it.

The gray rings that have FSA on them were from a carbon SI not the alloy one. The Mark IV/V rings are not made by cannondale (nor FSA for that matter) but they are a CNC ring and are black...............like these











Starnut


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

I prefer the the look of black rings and black teeth!! 
My compact has Cannondale printed on it with made by FSA. 


Have you weighed your bike yet?? I would think it would easly hit the low 14 lb. range with the Zipp wheels!!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah, stwok, that's how mine showed up, too. The compact MK's probably weren't released in the very beginning. Obviously available now. I have since installed a standard set of the MK's.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The one I got this week is had Mark V and made by Cannondale and they were black.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

stwok said:


> I prefer the the look of black rings and black teeth!!
> My compact has Cannondale printed on it with made by FSA.
> 
> 
> Have you weighed your bike yet?? I would think it would easly hit the low 14 lb. range with the Zipp wheels!!


It's not mine but it does weight 14.2 pounds as it sits.

Starnut


----------

